# CAN YOU convert threaded headset to threadless



## hogsna (Jul 21, 2005)

Is it possible to convert a 1" inch threaded head set to a 1" inch threadless headset that will accept a MTB fork with a 1" inch steerer tube?


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Sure, if it is a Chris King- http://chrisking.com/parts/conversionkits .

But if yours is not, you can get really good deals on 1" headsets these days.

-Joe


----------



## hogsna (Jul 21, 2005)

It's not a C.K. head set it's Shimano, so are you saying that a 1" threadless headset will fit the head tube set up for a 1" threaded headset, so I can install a rigid MTB fork with a 1" steerer tube.
What I'm trying to do is to convert one of the old bikes I have laying around to a fully rigid, which it already is. When I first started riding and there were no threadless headsets, it seemed that every bump or wreak it twisted the stem. Never had that problem with the threadless sets, the trails I wanted to use this bike on in Western N.C. have some serious bumps and humps.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've actually seen it done a few times. The most obvious time was the USPS bikes in the early 2000's were using Ultegra headsets (because they came in 1.125") with a custom top race to make them threadless (before they started using Chris Kings). I saw this example at Interbike 2000

The other time was when I was wrenching in Seattle, a customer came in with a Colnago he purchased in Italy with full Shimano (Sacrilege!) including a 1" Dura Ace headset with a custom carbon top race to make it threadless.

So I know it can be done...is it worth it when you can get a 1" threadless headset for under $20...probably not


----------



## Yellowpylon (Jan 17, 2007)

works like a charm....have the threads milled out and you'll be good to go. this was common practice years ago by shimano sponsored racing teams.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

make sure your tolorances are very tight...I actually tried this on a free XT headset I got and the headset was still a little loose. King uses a o-ring for this, I used a thin layer of tape on the steerer that worked...but the time it took made just putting a new headset on a better option.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

I've seen it done before where the threads were just milled out. I wouldn't pay to have it done though.


----------



## hogsna (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info, guess the old frame is going to have another go at MT Biking, should be interesting riding a fully rigid bike after all these years of using suspension


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

wrong thread, sorry


----------

